# Animal Activists protest Leather usage... at a motorcycle gang rally



## ToeClaws (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh gods... best laugh I have had on a story in months:

http://www.pedaltothemetal.com/inde...aring_war_on_leather_at_motorcycle_rally.html


----------



## Magikian (Jan 11, 2010)

Hahaha.. 

Oh.. Oh wow.

They planned that well.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 11, 2010)

Is this for real?  (I tried clicking their "source" link below but it won't load).



> â€œThey peed on me!!!â€ charged one activist. â€œThey grabbed me, said I looked like I was French, started calling me â€˜La Treneâ€™, and duct taped me to a tree so they could pee on me all day!â€
> 
> â€œIâ€¦I was trying to show my outrage at a man with a heavy leather jacket, and heâ€¦he didnâ€™t even care. I called him a murderer, and all he said was, â€˜You canâ€™t prove that.â€™ Next thing I know he forced me to ride on the back of his motorcycle all day, and would not let me off, because his girl friend was out of town and I was almost a woman.â€



The first part I laughed...  That second part, well it almost seems a bit *too* much.

But funny, nonetheless.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 11, 2010)

Heh - silly it may be (I mean... sadly, you can't take ANYTHING the media says as truth anymore) but it was funny, hence why I figured I'd share.


----------



## Azure (Jan 11, 2010)

I hope they got beat up.

EDIT- Read the article.  What they did was way better. A beating is what you get when you throw balloons at me, but those guys, genius!


----------



## Jelly (Jan 11, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Is this for real?



No.


----------



## Hir (Jan 11, 2010)

Brilliant.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 11, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I hope they got beat up.
> 
> EDIT- Read the article.  What they did was way better. A beating is what you get when you throw balloons at me, but those guys, genius!



Those guys aren't genius.  They're bikers doing what bikers do best: fucking shit up.

I'm sure those overachiever animal activists have figured out why their groups focus on old women and shit.  Because they can't fight back!  Showing once again, not only are animal rights activists pussies, but are also cowards.


----------



## Zseliq (Jan 11, 2010)

This sounds like something they would show on scrubs. Doesn't seem to real. Funny, tho.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 11, 2010)

I have to ask.

Are you guys sincerely that fucking retarded that you take an article that was cross-posted on Fark.com from GLOSSYNEWS.COM (and even if it wasn't from a joke news website (bringing you such great stories as Wall Street declares itself independent nation and supernatural Palin fans send out spiritual vibes to reinforce her power), these problems follow) with absolutely no source, no names, no actual group names, and no news aside from this one sourceless, writerless article seriously?

seriously
learn to fucking critically think

but even if that wasn't enough
here let me quote the cross-posting PAGE WHERE YOU FIRST FUCKING READ THE ARTICLE AS POSTED IN THIS THREAD:

"Fun gag story and photo..."
the first fucking words on the page
THE FIRST ONES

jesus christ
i swear to god
you kids will be the death of grandpa

:3


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 11, 2010)

It says "gag story" right there.

BUT I WANT TO SEE THIS HAPPEN IN REAL LIFE.
You know... if your average animal rights nut had even half a spine to actually do it.
Which they don't. But a girl can dream.

Reminds me of the South Park episode about Peta, where some rapper (I don't keep up on their names. Leave me alone.) and his little gang shoot the fuck out of all of them, once his fur coat is ruined.


----------



## HoneyPup (Jan 11, 2010)

lol.
This is why animal activists don't really protest motorcycle gangs.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 11, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> *snip*



Someone didn't make it to Country Kitchen Buffet this morning.  Calm down, man.  Take your meds and sleep for a bit, then come back when you aren't cranky.  :3


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 11, 2010)

what tarts


----------



## Jelly (Jan 11, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Someone didn't make it to Country Kitchen Buffet this morning.  Calm down, man.  Take your meds and sleep for a bit, then come back when you aren't cranky.  :3



im sorry
it just really really pisses me off when people can't be expected to be vigilant enough about the news they're reading to read the first three words

but i guess everyone just skims to the juicy parts
so i cant fault the entire soundbite generation of news
c-can i?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 11, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> im sorry
> it just really really pisses me off when people can't be expected to be vigilant enough about the news they're reading to read the first three words



At the same time this also isn't a news story that holds any real consequence beyond giving normal people a good laugh.  It's not as if anyone reading that article is all of sudden going to say "I'm gonna use this site for ALL my news purposes now!"

I'll admit I skimmed the article and didn't read the first three words, but at the same time most people don't read every single word in a news article.  That's Journalism 101 kind of insight.  :V

The only people getting anything out of this article are people who have some sort of interest in animal activist activities and its content isn't exactly earth shattering.  Just be happy about that and take it for what it is.


----------



## net-cat (Jan 11, 2010)

Okay. You know what this means?

This means we need to have biker gangs escorting old ladies around.

That way, we can have this story happen for real.

Plus, it has the advantage of giving the bikers something to do besides be loud and obnoxious.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 11, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> At the same time this also isn't a news story that holds any real consequence beyond giving normal people a good laugh.  It's not as if anyone reading that article is all of sudden going to say "I'm gonna use this site for ALL my news purposes now!"
> 
> I'll admit I skimmed the article and didn't read the first three words, but at the same time most people don't read every single word in a news article.  That's Journalism 101 kind of insight.  :V
> 
> The only people getting anything out of this article are people who have some sort of interest in animal activist activities and its content isn't exactly earth shattering.  Just be happy about that and take it for what it is.



Well, then I hope at the very least my clearly venomous post will very clearly annunciate this. Since I said it wasn't real when Ricky harmlessly asked, and apparently people not only can't read the article, they can't read the thread. And if you were confused, ask again, ask for proof, don't forget how to read and then post a bunch of turds.

I took Journalism in college. I work at a newspaper. :3 So, I guess I get that derisive humor...

You can expect sane, functional people with a very basic grasp on what they're reading to read the first sentence of an article (our readers regularly do, and they're barely functional).

im just sayin

But yeah, I'm sorry. But it just doesn't seem like most people on this forum are going to pay attention unless you're shoving a brick through their head and back up around their asses. But, yeah, center the chi.


----------



## Fokkewolf (Jan 11, 2010)

Dunno, is it a joke or not, isn't it pig leather the bikers wear?


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 11, 2010)

Fokkewolf said:


> Dunno, is it a joke or not...



Look at the first three words of the story. 

But yeah, is just fun, and honestly... probably not far off from what would happen if they really tried it.  Now we just need one about peace activists going to protest war at the terrorist training camps.


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 11, 2010)

I now have a strange urge to wear my leather jacket.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh lol. That's funny as hell. Haha dumbass animal rights activists.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 11, 2010)

haha yeah xD they so silly lol


----------



## Tycho (Jan 11, 2010)

Fictional or not, it's funny.

And you know you want to see it happen IRL.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 11, 2010)

You guys really want to see a bunch of people duct taped to dumpsters, raped, and pissed on?


----------



## Hir (Jan 11, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> You guys really want to see a bunch of people duct taped to dumpsters, raped, and pissed on?


No, we want to laugh it over after it's happened.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 11, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> No, we want to laugh it over after it's happened.



oh






okay


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 11, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> You guys really want to see a bunch of people duct taped to dumpsters, raped, and pissed on?



Yeah, pretty much. :V


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 11, 2010)

I laughed at the people believing this.


----------

